# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  removing walls

## cheri

Hi everyone I'm new here.
this is my first post here hopefully lots of experienced expert renovators can give me a good idea with my first work.
we are planing to redo our kitchen. (we bought this house and will move in 3months)
so still have time to make a good plan but we don't have access to the house so I took some photo and measured around house.
we'd like to open up the kitchen and lounge room and since there are formal and informal dining area so we are going to extend the small kitchen toward to small formal dining room.and try to make a gallery kitchen bench.
so we want to knock down 2 walls at least 1 -kitchen toward dining room. 2- kitchen pantry wall 
and if it's possible(in budget) we'd like to knock down the wall next to lounge(wardrobe).
I'd like to know how much it will cost me to do that job.which is knock down the walls, plaster, so we can do floor, kitchen light fitting etc.
if anyone know who can do this job in brisbane (northside) please let me know.
and any idea, any opinion welcome. and if anyone have done this sort of job please let me know. 
I have attached photos and floor plan(i made ^^; ) 
kitchen3 photos are the one with floor plan- green walls - defiantly want to knock down red wall- brick arch walls (will keep it) yellow walls- want to knock down (depend on budget and style)

----------


## Cecile

This looks like a very major (and possibly very costly) structural change.  Asking about costs is unfortunately like asking how long is a piece of string...many variables depending on your roof construction.  I'm not a builder but know enough about construction to understand that the only way you'll know is to get a builder up there to see what is required to demolish those walls. 
That said, opening up a space to create a bigger one is, in my book, always a great look.  Good luck! 
If it turns out that you are unable to demolish all those walls, perhaps opening up the brickwork some, for instance squaring off the rounded arches, which are quite dated (in my opinion), adding a support beam (if required), and giving it a rendered and painted finish will make it look less like a bank vault  :Sneaktongue: .

----------


## METRIX

Hi Cheri  
This is a fairly straight forward job to do what you want.
You will need to get a builder in to give you an idea what needs to be re supported in the roof. 
And give you a price for the job, it may not be cheap as there will be floor repairs etc that also need to be done.
Would be impossible to give a price without looking at it to see what engineering needs to be done.

----------


## cheri

Thanks for your  replies 
we are going to replace floor as well so thats not a issue for us.
and I know it can't be done by ourselves. I don't wanna wake up middle of a night without roof over my head lol. 
so I was hoping if theres anyone who knows a good builder who can do a good job for us.
or somebody have done similar job for their house.
Thanks for your time and help.

----------

